
Show HN: Sell Your Anonymous Health Data to Research - PierredeFermat
https://www.nukleosome.com/
======
PierredeFermat
The project is also open source;
[https://github.com/nukleosome](https://github.com/nukleosome) with strong
focus on encryption/security, in case anyone is interested in contributing

------
fs85
Interesting. How do I know what kind of research my data will be used for?

~~~
PierredeFermat
You'd be asked for a consent that includes the research description & details.

